# new3dscard.co.uk



## rickycoe123 (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope they've just not paid their bills. I ordered from them a few days back. Now their site is gone.


----------



## ZeD (Mar 3, 2015)

I ordered on Saturday and it was dispatched yesterday. The issue is that the whois has been reported as invalid. I have dropped them an email


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine also said despatched yesterday. Reply back with what they say.


----------



## ZeD (Mar 3, 2015)

I am hoping that our packages are out of their hands now but we have to deal with royal mail now


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Royal mail won't be a problem. They don't know what the packages are.


----------



## soul_777 (Mar 4, 2015)

mine was dispatched  yesterday and if I dont get it can I cancel the payment. I did email  them but no response  yet


----------



## ZeD (Mar 4, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Our store has a little problem,
> now we are processing it,
> ...



Thank you for a quick response! Did some one report you?


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 4, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Our store has a little problem,
> now we are processing it,
> ...




Thanks. Can you provide me with a tracking number too?


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 4, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Dear Customer, please contact us customer service directly,
> and give your orderID or account email, and let they check for you.



I have sent an email to the team.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

here i thought i was lucky i got my gateway before the site went down


----------



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 4, 2015)

My order says it was shipped a week ago now via royal mail first class to my UK address and it is still not here. first class post is usually delivered the next working day so they are clearly lying to us!!


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

new3dscardisascam said:


> My order says it was shipped a week ago now via royal mail first class to my UK address and it is still not here. first class post is usually delivered the next working day so they are clearly lying to us!!


if they are out of UK stock, they ship from singapore


----------



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 4, 2015)

Says right here on the product page that they have twice received stock in the London, UK location since I ordered on the 16th of Feb. Taken from their product page:

Model: Gateway 3DS
Stock Location: London ,UK <-----------
Delivery Time: 2-4 Business Days
100% Tested Before Shipping
...

*New Gateway 3DS stocks arrived, all pre-orders will process and ship out very soon! - 2015/02/28*
*Gateway 3DS stocks arrived, but only limited stocks for pre-orders before 24th. Next batch stocks will arrive in 2-3 days. - 2015/02/24*

*Gateway 3DS sold out, customers can pre-order, Next Batch stock will arrive around 23th Feb ! - 2015/02/15*


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> we are still here , New3DSCard.co.uk may come back soon.
> If can't fix the problem,
> old customers can go to new store: http://www.3DSCardUK.com for product Warranty,
> such as , the card used several months, but has problem now,
> ...


my card has been working great, shame it took a month, singapore post needs to fix its christmas delays, it took a month rather than 2 weeks
http://www.singpost.com/send-documentparcel/transit-time.html


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

read this whole thread, don't let the OP mislead you, I got mine,


----------



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 4, 2015)

So they don't have UK stock and what they're saying is complete and utter bullshit! That was the one reason I decided to buy from them in the first place over their competitors. If they're happy to lie to their customers about that I wonder what else they have going on??


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm going to be honest with you two, you seem fishy as shit.
Look at your usernames:
new3dscardisascam
New3DSCard.co.uk
It's like you are here just to either praise or hate on the store


----------



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 4, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> *SKY3DS sold out, customers can pre-order, Next Batch stock will arrive around 23th Feb ! - 2015/02/15*
> *And you place the order on 16th Feb, so, at that time, there is no stock,*
> so, your parcel has a little delay , wish you can understand that.


 

Read what I wrote again. I bought a Gateway 3DS not a SKY3DS:



Model: Gateway 3DS
Stock Location: London ,UK <-----------
Delivery Time: 2-4 Business Days
100% Tested Before Shipping

...

*New Gateway 3DS stocks arrived, all pre-orders will process and ship out very soon! - 2015/02/28*
*Gateway 3DS stocks arrived, but only limited stocks for pre-orders before 24th. Next batch stocks will arrive in 2-3 days. - 2015/02/24*

*Gateway 3DS sold out, customers can pre-order, Next Batch stock will arrive around 23th Feb ! - 2015/02/15*


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Can you stop posting text and post screenshots?


----------



## new3dscardisascam (Mar 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I'm going to be honest with you two, you seem fishy as shit.
> Look at your usernames:
> new3dscardisascam
> New3DSCard.co.uk
> It's like you are here just to either praise or hate on the store


 

Lol what the hell are you on about? I'm not the user "New3DSCard.co.uk" , I'm a customer who has been scammed and I'm warning others so that they don't get scammed either.

EDIT: Jason, the link for the info I'm quoting is here... http://www.3dscarduk.com/buy-cheap-gateway-3ds-card-p-19.html


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

new3dscardisascam said:


> Lol what the hell are you on about? I'm not the user "New3DSCard.co.uk" , I'm a customer who has been scammed and I'm warning others so that they don't get scammed either.


And I say that I have sucesfully ordered a Gateway 3DS from them and it arrived intact.
How long have you waited?


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> read this whole thread, don't let the OP mislead you, I got mine,



Not misleading. I have still not received mine.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 4, 2015)

rickycoe123 said:


> Not misleading. I have still not received mine.



When did you place your order?
Have you gotten an order confirmation email?
Have you checked and confirmed whether the money was sent from your credit/debit/pre-paid card?
Where do you live?
Have you sent them an email?


----------



## ZeD (Mar 4, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> When did you place your order?
> Have you gotten an order confirmation email?
> Have you checked and confirmed whether the money was sent from your credit/debit/pre-paid card?
> Where do you live?
> Have you sent them an email?


I ordered a Sky3ds from them and they only got stock in on Saturday.  It was updated to shipped by Sunday but that could mean it was posted on the Sunday.  Royal mail would have picked it up Monday so it will be 2-4 days from there for me.  

Christ, I remeber ordering a legal item from Zavvi and it took 2 weeks to arrive so I do not see what the issues are here.  Patience!


----------



## ZeD (Mar 5, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We really can't understand some customers have a little delay to receive the parcel,
> then say the sellers are scam .
> ...


 

Do the UK orders have a tracking nu,mber or is it just basic 1st class?


----------



## soul_777 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi..

Just got my Gateway Card by royal mail recorded delivery
ordered on Saturday just got to try now if it works


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 5, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Because the flashcarts is a special products,
> we are not use the normally shipping, so, we can only track the parcel in the internal system


 

So we, the customers cannot track our order? Especially when the website says UK Stock. Can you explain why it has had to come via Heathrow when it is supposedly UK Stock?


----------



## Craig N (Mar 5, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Because the flashcarts is a special products,
> we are not use the normally shipping, so, we can only track the parcel in the internal system


 
If you can track deliveries, why can't you give accurate information on delivery dates? Also please can you answer: Do we have to sign to accept the delivery? I really need that question answered, I've asked you several times for the last 3 days.


----------



## ZeD (Mar 5, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Because the flashcarts is a special products,
> we are not use the normally shipping, so, we can only track the parcel in the internal system


 
I am sending an email now requesting a tracaking number.  Can I get it ASAP please


----------



## soul_777 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi..

I did have to si





Craig N said:


> If you can track deliveries, why can't you give accurate information on delivery dates? Also please can you answer: Do we have to sign to accept the delivery? I really need that question answered, I've asked you several times for the last 3 days.



Hi

I did have to sign for it and it did have some Chinese and Custom Declaration
was shipped by Air MAIL PAR AVION (but also had Royal Mail Signed for label as well)  
Hope this helps


----------



## Craig N (Mar 5, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> You don't have to sign the parcel,
> if here is nobody at home, the post man may deliver the parcel to your mailbox or leave somewhere of your house,
> .


 


soul_777 said:


> i did have to sign for it and it did have some Chinese and Custom Declaration
> was shipped by Air MAIL PAR AVION (but also had Royal Mail Signed for label as well)
> Hope this helps


 

Ok, so that confuses me. New3dscard.co.uk, one last question. Please can you tell me what type of postage you use? Is it sent royal mail 1st class or is it sent royal mail 24 hour signed for, etc, because that will help us figure out why some people have to sign for it and others dont.


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 5, 2015)

So, still on sign of mine. I have received my post today, shall wait a few more days and that's it.


----------



## lynx2oo2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just to put minds at rest, I ordered a sky3ds on the 1st March, received shipping notification on the 3rd and received the card this morning, 5th.

It was in a white bubble envelope, signed for. (although, my postman just posts them for me.)

Pics can be supplied if needed.


----------



## Craig N (Mar 5, 2015)

I had to attend lectures today, and as predictable as it sounds, the postman arrived shortly after I left, leaving a card for me to collect the "sign for parcel".....


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Received mine all well and good today. I had to sign for it too.


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 6, 2015)

Does that mean not UK stock then. Even though the website stated so.


----------



## ZeD (Mar 6, 2015)

My came!!!


----------



## Queno138 (Mar 6, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> if they are out of UK stock, they ship from singapore


 
they ship from singapore, seriously?

Damn I stay in singapore, and I never knew!


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 6, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> I just checked your order #3429 ,and your name is "C*****s *u "
> our UK warehouse finished to process and shipped your order on #03/02/2015 ,
> and you received the parcel on 05/02/2015
> 
> ...


 

My name is not C*****s *u and was not delivered over a month ago! My order date is 
02/26/2015


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 6, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Sorry, my mistake, your orderID #3429 ,name: R***y C*e , ordered one Gateway 3DS from us,
> placed your order on 02/26/2015 (at that time, gateway 3ds shortage, clearly noticed in our product page);
> your parcel shipped out on 03/02/2015,
> Now, what do you mean "was not delivered over a month ago! " ?


 

Yes, that is correct. My GW has been delivered and happy with it. I mean, from the dates you gave me, they were over 30 days ago and I only received yesterday. But as said. You made a mistake.


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info in this thread. I've just ordered a gateway from http://www.3dscarduk.com. I will be needing to buy two more for my nieces which might have to be sky3ds. So seeing how it all goes I might buy from this site again.


----------



## Craig N (Mar 6, 2015)

Picked mine up from the post office today, currently installing!


----------



## dudewheresmybrain (Mar 9, 2015)

3dscarduk - your site doesn't seem to have any encryption on it at all - how are we safe when putting our card details in


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 9, 2015)

dudewheresmybrain said:


> 3dscarduk - your site doesn't seem to have any encryption on it at all - how are we safe when putting our card details in



Nothing bad has come of the purchase so far. Happy with my Gateway.


----------



## dudewheresmybrain (Mar 10, 2015)

So far...

I want to order but no chance I'm putting my card details in an already sketchy site when someone could intercept them and store them to use later


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Use a pre paid card then. But the amount of orders they have had is good. This is their new website and maybe not fully setup yet.


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mine came today myHermes with a trackable barcode. Not had a chance to use it as i'm on 2.x and need to buy a game which has an 4.x update. Thanks. Also I was charged £55.56.


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 11, 2015)

Glad to here, hopefully this thread is building their reputation.


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 12, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Thank you! Friends!
> We will do better !


 

No problem.


----------



## adrianwright (Mar 15, 2015)

Got mine from here too. Took a week from despatch to delivery and works like a charm. Highly recommended


----------



## Tony Danger (Apr 9, 2015)

Ordered an EZ Flash IV card friday last week from these guys, said it was 2-5 day delivery. Still not arrived, but that could be due to easter weekend last weekend. Not happy that the price was £33 shipped, but I got charged £36 on my bank account. They haven't provided a tracking number, and haven't replied to any emails or social media messages...


----------



## Tony Danger (Apr 10, 2015)

Never mind. It arrived today. The build quality isn't very good, but this is on EZ Flash, not the seller. Still not happy about being charged extra but oh well. Got my kit.


----------



## ngilroy (May 8, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> very glad to hear that !
> Enjoy your games!


 

Hi, I ordered a sky3ds card with you two weeks ago and received it last week with no fuss. Payment went through of £66.28 okay to "HOT SALES ESTORE". My friend then bought one today but the payment went through to "buttycostumes online" instead for roughly £69 and is worried about the differences in our orders. Can you clarify as to whether there has been a change of provider or anything?

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## mrbits (Jun 12, 2015)

I ordered from http://3dscarduk.com on sunday, posted monday but still not received today. would have thought it would be here by now and no response when emailing them to enquire.


----------



## NekoMichi (Jun 23, 2015)

mrbits said:


> I ordered from http://3dscarduk.com on sunday, posted monday but still not received today. would have thought it would be here by now and no response when emailing them to enquire.



Hi there, I'm planning on ordering from them too but wanted to check their reputation online first. May I ask if you've received your order yet?


----------



## mrbits (Jun 24, 2015)

NekoMichi said:


> Hi there, I'm planning on ordering from them too but wanted to check their reputation online first. May I ask if you've received your order yet?



Yeah I received it in the end, came as signed for delivery. Never got a response from my emails, but they did deliver in the end.


----------



## NekoMichi (Jun 24, 2015)

mrbits said:


> Yeah I received it in the end, came as signed for delivery. Never got a response from my emails, but they did deliver in the end.



Great, thanks for the update. I ordered mine yesterday and it shipped today. Hopefully it arrives a bit faster since I'm in the same city as where their warehouse is apparently located.


----------



## NekoMichi (Jun 27, 2015)

So, an update and summary of my experience with new3dscard/3dscarduk.

June 23rd: Order placed for SKY3DS in the afternoon
June 23rd: Payment cleared
June 24th: Order marked as shipped
June 27th: Order arrived, signature required

I contacted them a day before purchasing to ask about stocks and they replied within 24 hours, however emails asking for tracking numbers after the item was marked as shipped were never replied to. My card was charged slightly more than the price advertised on the webpage, probably due to the currency conversion as mentioned in a separate thread.

A brief examination was conducted on the package in which the item arrived in, it was a standard padded envelope with a Royal Mail label attached and no Chinese labels or Air Mail stickers. The bar codes on the front were decoded to reveal the tracking numbers, and using them I found that the package was sent using Royal Mail's 24 Signed-For service. Unfortunately the online tracking doesn't provide information about when the package was sent, nor where it was sent from. Given that the 24 Signed-For service is supposed to deliver items between 1-2 working days, the delivery time falls within this timeframe (assuming that the item was posted on the 24th and picked up by RM on the 25th). I can only assume that the item was indeed sent from within the UK, since posting from China definitely would have taken a significantly longer time. Several serial numbers were also present on the label, but yielded no further useful information.

As for the flash cart itself, it works perfectly with my N3DS XL on 9.8.0-25E, RegionFOUR also works fine.

To cap it off, I believe 3dscarduk does dispatch their products from the UK. Sometimes delivery times may be a bit longer, but you do get the item in the end. They don't always reply to emails about orders that have already been sent, but there shouldn't be any reason to worry. Compared to other sellers I've used, they're definitely the fastest when it comes to shipping.

---
(sorry if this sounds like a CSI report or something, I do forensics IRL so yeah)


----------



## leosk (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's my appalling experience dealing with 3dscarduk.

May 27th: Ordered for SKY3DS and R4i Gold 3DS RTS cards (payment made £79, paid extra £2 to use Royal Mail but actual charged to my credit card was £80.81)
May 28th: Order dispatched.
June 4th: Sent an email to query the tracking number
June 5th: Received reply and been told  that it should be on its way but didn't provide tracking number.
June 9th: Asked for tracking number again.
June 10th: Tracking number provided and phoned Royal Mail to check the tracking number, but they couldn't find it on their systems, so I wrote back to 3dscarduk and asked for tracking URL
June 17th: No email received back, so I wrote back and asked for further information.
June 18th: Been told that they will contact the shipping company
June 22th: Since no update was received, I simply asked to either refund the money or resend the items.
June 24th: Finally received the reply and confirmed that they will reship, so I sent an email back in a good faith to let me know tracking number and ETA on delivery.
June 25th: Sent another email for tracking number again but no reply.
June 26th: They replied but I been told to wait for more rather than providing me with a tracking number!

I wrote back and asked why they changed their mind and kept asking me to wait for more, and of course, if they didn't bother to reply my email by Monday, I'd contact my bank instead to charge back the transaction which I just did it (only then I learned they charged few quids extra to my card!) I been very polite, reasonable and had a good faith when they said, they would reship the items but clearly, they didn't!

Some of you have managed to received your orders, so I presume, they are not scammers but please be aware that they are not trustworthy either. If it gets lost in the post, they do not take responsibility and you'd get frustrated big time. Finally, please don't be fool by the name "uk", since they are not a UK company and they didn't dispatch my order from UK post office either according to their email!


----------



## NekoMichi (Jun 29, 2015)

leosk said:


> Here's my appalling experience dealing with 3dscarduk.
> 
> May 27th: Ordered for SKY3DS and R4i Gold 3DS RTS cards (payment made £79, paid extra £2 to use Royal Mail but actual charged to my credit card was £80.81)
> May 28th: Order dispatched.
> ...



Here's something I noticed with other China-based sellers, sometimes they accept orders even though the items aren't in stock and mark the orders as dispatched before they actually send them to buy themselves time before new stock arrive. That's why they don't reply when asked for tracking numbers or cannot provide any tracking details because it doesn't exist.


----------



## leosk (Jun 29, 2015)

NekoMichi said:


> Here's something I noticed with other China-based sellers, sometimes they receive orders even though the items aren't stock and mark the orders as dispatched before they actually send them to buy themselves time before new stock arrive.



I wished that was the case with my order, but here's what they said:

I just tracked your parcel, it arrived the local post office on 30th,
2015-05-30 16:30:00   LONDON-HEATHROW   SHIPMENT IN TRANSIT-DELIVERED BY THE POST OFFICE

Maybe it has a little delay in the post office.
please wait another few days.
--------------------

How they managed to track the parcel was beyond me since there's no way to track it using Royal Mail website and they wouldn't give you the tracking URL either. Regardless, they aren't transparent and honest people to deal with!

Well, I just need to find a reliable UK based seller who can provide SKY3DS and R4i Gold 3DS RTS!


----------



## NekoMichi (Jun 29, 2015)

leosk said:


> I wished that was the case with my order, but here's what they said:
> 
> I just tracked your parcel, it arrived the local post office on 30th,
> 2015-05-30 16:30:00   LONDON-HEATHROW   SHIPMENT IN TRANSIT-DELIVERED BY THE POST OFFICE
> ...



Yeah, that _is_ weird. It's been over a month, I'd say that's not just down to "a little delay in the post office".

Since it's logged at Heathrow, it's unlikely to be coming locally from England and even then, it was logged at Heathrow on the 30th of last month.


----------



## leosk (Jun 29, 2015)

NekoMichi said:


> Yeah, that _is_ weird. It's been over a month, I'd say that's not just down to "a little delay in the post office".
> 
> Since it's logged at Heathrow, it's unlikely to be coming locally from England and even then, it was logged at Heathrow on the 30th of last month.



It's indeed weird when I asked for tracking URL, they didn't provide one and yet they managed to track it. 

Assuming they know whereabouts of the parcel, obviously, they should take the full responsibility really.


----------



## qwerblim (Jun 29, 2015)

I've placed an order with 3dscardsuk for a Sky, will let you know how I get on


----------



## qwerblim (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi guys, just an update -

Ordered late Sunday 28th July from 3dscardsuk in the hopes it would arrive in 2-4 days as expressed all over their site. I went ahead and ordered
E-mailed on 30th to ask about delivery as I hadn't received confirmation. Rep said it was sent out on 29th
Order status update on their site shows shipped on 1st July
E-mailed asking for a tracking number or what service was used but received no reply.
Coming up to the 5th day now, normal post arrived but still no sign of Sky3ds


----------



## NekoMichi (Jul 3, 2015)

qwerblim said:


> Hi guys, just an update -
> 
> Ordered late Sunday 28th July from 3dscardsuk in the hopes it would arrive in 2-4 days as expressed all over their site. I went ahead and ordered
> E-mailed on 30th to ask about delivery as I hadn't received confirmation. Rep said it was sent out on 29th
> ...



It seems that in all cases they never supply the tracking numbers to the customers, which makes it impossible for us to find out the delivery progress in real-time. This calls into question when and where the items are sent from. There's nothing to verify that the dispatch time they give you is actually true.


----------



## qwerblim (Jul 6, 2015)

NekoMichi said:


> It seems that in all cases they never supply the tracking numbers to the customers, which makes it impossible for us to find out the delivery progress in real-time. This calls into question when and where the items are sent from. There's nothing to verify that the dispatch time they give you is actually true.



Indeed. Turns out it got delivered today via Signed For delivery though! Atleast it came, albeit within a week.


----------



## Wilsonec (Aug 20, 2015)

For anyone still landing on this thread, I've ordered a Gateway 3DS today and I will let you know how I get on. Stock messages haven't been updated on the site since 2015/02/28 but I'm hopeful.

Also not pleased with the lack of encryption during checkout. A paypal option would have been nice


----------



## Wilsonec (Aug 21, 2015)

Just a quick update - I received a dispatch notice today.


----------



## Wilsonec (Aug 25, 2015)

Gateways card arrived today. Couldn't be happier. Not tested the red card yet but the blue card works great in my DSi. If you are here thank you new3dscard.co.uk, the service was excellent. But please look into Paypal, I would have ordered much sooner had it been an option.


----------



## Icirrus (Sep 14, 2015)

My current experience with 3dscardUK.com
12th Aug > Order placed
12th Aug > Email sent
Do not expect a reply on weekends as I am pretty sure they don't work on weekends
14th Aug > Order shipped and all information received and date of arrival estimated at 18th.
This all perfectly aligns with their website and is the best customer service I have ever received. The weekend thing is a bit of a downer but I wouldn't work on weekends if I didn't have to xD


----------



## Gaëlle (Sep 15, 2015)

I bought a sky3ds at e-fervent.com as a gift to my brother, hope don't wait for long time.


----------



## ShuraNoToki (Dec 17, 2015)

My personal experience with 3dscardUK.com, not so good for now.

02/12 -> Order on website for 74 gbp
04/12 -> Payment done for 84.37 gbp (more than 10 gbp difference)
After few emails, where they assured me it will arrive before christmas.
16/12 -> Finally showed as dispatched, no tracking number or estimated arrival date. No response until now about it.

I hope it will arrive before Christmas as it is for a gift and I'm leaving for holidays.


----------



## NM007 (Dec 18, 2015)

which card did you order?
SKY3DS+ ?
the sky3ds+ has a delay release, no body can receive before xmas, 
it discussed in other threads


----------



## Slattz (Dec 18, 2015)

NM007 said:


> which card did you order?
> SKY3DS+ ?
> the sky3ds+ has a delay release, no body can receive before xmas,
> it discussed in other threads


Wheres the other thread? can't seem to find it, ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 20, 2015)

they are giving you a free *R4iSDHC RTS Silver* cart if you pre order the sky3ds+


----------



## hassan ali (Dec 23, 2015)

Mech I wanna do that but I just ordered my sky3ds on the 7th, 5 days before sky 3ds + was even anounced, the sky3ds I ordered was paid for by my mum and I don't get to touch it before x-mas, now im stuck waiting to receive an outdated model  

I wrote to the sales team about a return, explained to them the parcel hasn't even been touched by me yet and why I was looking to return it but no reply, that was 2 days ago I sent that messege now, may be that there not available because of x-mas but im not sure weather I should open on christmas or just wait for a reply email I may never get


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 24, 2015)

hassan ali said:


> Mech I wanna do that but I just ordered my sky3ds on the 7th, 5 days before sky 3ds + was even anounced, the sky3ds I ordered was paid for by my mum and I don't get to touch it before x-mas, now im stuck waiting to receive an outdated model
> 
> I wrote to the sales team about a return, explained to them the parcel hasn't even been touched by me yet and why I was looking to return it but no reply, that was 2 days ago I sent that messege now, may be that there not available because of x-mas but im not sure weather I should open on christmas or just wait for a reply email I may never get



The case/box it comes in can be opened and closed, its designed like that so they wouldn't even know if you test drove it then sent it back


----------



## ShuraNoToki (Dec 24, 2015)

Latest update, nothing delivered yet. 
After saying they shipped it on the 16th (which they didn't), they finally gave me a tracking number on the 22nd (which is not recognised in Royal Mail by the way).
I start wondering if they really sent it.

Also, I ordered the previous version Sky3DS and a R4i SDHC.


----------



## hassan ali (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanx, Thats great to know mech

I hope your stuff arrives soon ShuraNoToko


----------



## hassan ali (Dec 26, 2015)

Quick update I woke up this morning to an email showing me a tracking code to my sky3ds and according to that it was delivered on the 19th of december


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jan 2, 2016)

Ordered from the site on the 27\12 , ordered the SKY3DS Plus (SKY3DS+), the status is payment_recieved, this has not changed since the 27th. I have emailed them on both email address they have a number of times, once they replied because I had sent a blank message by mistake only to not reply when replied to askng for an update on the order \ situation. I have emailed them yesterday stating that they have till Wednesday next week when I will simply cancel the payment.


----------



## Slattz (Jan 2, 2016)

Jungle_Jon said:


> Ordered from the site on the 27\12 , ordered the SKY3DS Plus (SKY3DS+), the status is payment_recieved, this has not changed since the 27th. I have emailed them on both email address they have a number of times, once they replied because I had sent a blank message by mistake only to not reply when replied to askng for an update on the order \ situation. I have emailed them yesterday stating that they have till Wednesday next week when I will simply cancel the payment.


You do realise that there was a problem with the sky3ds+ factory? So no resellers got it before christmas. Its not the websites fault, plus you ordered late and they have to send it out first to people who ordered nearly 2 weeks before you. Be thankful if you get it before Feburary.


----------



## hassan ali (Jan 5, 2016)

Slattz, this is very intresting, I ordered mines on the 7th of decemberthough mines was just the regular sky3ds, plus was out a few days later so I missed my chance there 

Anyway I got an email saying they received payment.I then got an email on the 13th claiming shipping. Next delivery was claimed on the 19th, on the 25th I found out my parcel hadn't arrived. I got a tracking proving the 19th delivery date made by royal mail, while trying to find out where my sky3ds was/is I found out that the package was signed for by somebody but nobody who live at my mums house *the orders location* ever signed for or received it so I think its been delivered to the wrong location and signed for by somebody I don't know. I think its been stolen, im no closer today to resolving this dispite my continued efforts to contacting royal mail and the seller


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mine was ordered on the 18th of December and still dont have it, status isn't shipped yet.


----------



## hassan ali (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry mech


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 10, 2016)

apparently they were expecting the cards on the 8th.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh bugger. I was just about to order from this site to get another gateway card as well. 

Also I bought from 3dscarduk not new3dscard, I just entered new3dscard into my url and it didn't come up with anything. Are people talking about 3dscarduk here? Cheers.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 20, 2016)

quackstar84 said:


> Oh bugger. I was just about to order from this site to get another gateway card as well.
> 
> Also I bought from 3dscarduk not new3dscard, I just entered new3dscard into my url and it didn't come up with anything. Are people talking about 3dscarduk here? Cheers.



same company.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah I just saw this on their sky3ds plus sale page
*
"Important News!
SKY3DS Plus sold out, customers can pre-order now!- 2016/02/03*"

At one point a sales person from that site was messaging on here. Pity they aren't active. Might be worth e-mailing them, you had any luck with replies from them lately? Thanks.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

Just sent them an e-mail. Would be ideal if I could check out the trade forum on this site but I need 100 posts.


----------



## roseputter (Feb 25, 2016)

a


----------



## Ben789 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not going to lie I am a bit scared about my order. Recently ordered a gateway 3ds card off 3ddcarduk. I was clearly told I would be charged £55 and it would be sent through Royal Mail 1st class from London yet I have just revived an email saying they are now shipping from China  or somewhere and it will be arriving in 7-30 days! What the hell!!! Also although I was apparently charged £55, my bank account has been deducted £58.55 from some different seller. I have heard some good things about this company but also some bad things. Really not sure whether my order is going to reach me. Misleading company, taking my money and just another stupid foreign company with crappy customer service.


----------



## Wilsonec (Mar 11, 2016)

Ben789 said:


> Not going to lie I am a bit scared about my order. Recently ordered a gateway 3ds card off 3ddcarduk. I was clearly told I would be charged £55 and it would be sent through Royal Mail 1st class from London yet I have just revived an email saying they are now shipping from China  or somewhere and it will be arriving in 7-30 days! What the hell!!! Also although I was apparently charged £55, my bank account has been deducted £58.55 from some different seller. I have heard some good things about this company but also some bad things. Really not sure whether my order is going to reach me. Misleading company, taking my money and just another stupid foreign company with crappy customer service.


May I ask why you're buying a Gateway3DS? With the exception of its cheat engine, all the free alternatives available today make it virtually obsolete


----------



## AquaTornado (May 15, 2016)

I ordered a Sky3DS+ on 3DSCardUK on the 12th of May and got the same email as Ben saying that they will ship within 7 - 30 days T_T

EDIT: Just got an email saying it was dispatched, hopefully won't take too long to arrive.


----------



## AquaTornado (May 23, 2016)

Update for anyone who's still here: They emailed me on Saturday saying there was a delay of 2 days so it's been a total of 11 days and i'm still waiting


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 23, 2016)

ive never had issues so i wouldn't be worried.


----------



## ViolentRockstar (May 24, 2016)

Just saying that currently CFW's are more stable and have more functionality than Gateway. For anybody who's still considering buying a flashcart.


----------



## AquaTornado (May 24, 2016)

Okay, it finally arrived today. The build actually feels better than expected.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 24, 2016)

AquaTornado said:


> Okay, it finally arrived today. The build actually feels better than expected.


It's a great cart, have fun


----------

